# external tv tuner (only monitor)



## yabbadaaba (Apr 7, 2012)

i have a LG E2060T 20" LED monitor (LG E2060T | 20" HD LED LCD Monitor - LG Electronics India - Opera). i want a external tv tuner with remote that can work with monitor only without the need of cpu.
my budget is around 3-4k.
so plz help guys..


----------

